# Connexion ATV3 impossible



## alex100710 (20 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, 

hier, j'ai débranché mon ATV3 pour faire du rangement dans les câbles, et aujourd'hui j'ai un soucis de connexion. Plus aucuns appareils ne veut se connecter. J'ai essayer de connecter nos 2 ipad, mon iphone et le MacBook pro, mais rien à faire. Lorsque je tente la connexion, un écran noir apparait et au bout de 10 secondes, elle revient au menu principal...
j'ai redemarré l'ATV3, je l'ai réinitialisé, donc elle a ( elle avait ) la nouvelle version ... 

j'ai épuisé mon stock d'idée ...


----------

